# How I have increased my ratings From 4.73 to 4.95 in two weeks with no effort



## andyblu (Jan 31, 2015)

I made up two laminated 3x5 cards that are attached to the back of the front seats. They simply say:
* 

VALUED CUSTOMER*

*-It is my goal to give you a "5 star" riding experience!*

*-Anything less is not acceptable to me or to UBER*

*-A rating of less than 5 stars (*****) is considered unsatisfactory by UBER *

*-Please let me know of anything I can do for you to make this a "5 Star" Experience*


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

That's great!
Old guys like me wanna know stats. 
1) Since you started driving uber how many ride does your dashboard say you have done?
2) how many rides did you do in the 2 weeks?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Well done. Great Idea and it's not intrusive. As a passenger I would respond to it positive.


----------



## andyblu (Jan 31, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> That's great!
> Old guys like me wanna know stats.
> 1) Since you started driving uber how many ride does your dashboard say you have done?
> 2) how many rides did you do in the 2 weeks?


I have done 186 rides since I started in January (Just a few days a week), The last two weeks I was off full time work, so I did 106 rides in two weeks (60 rated). I know that my rating went up so drastically because I'm just starting, but I was still impressed! (it also looks like the percentage of times that I am rated at all has come way up)


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

I ran the numbers and your claim does NOT hold water!
As you can see I ran numbers both ways 186 total trips and 186 + the 60 from the last 2 weeks.
Post a snapshot of your rating and prove my figures wrong.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> I ran the numbers and your claim does NOT hold water!
> As you can see I ran numbers both ways 186 total trips and 186 + the 60 from the last 2 weeks.
> Post a snapshot of your rating and prove my figures wrong.


You have way too much spare time.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You have way too much spare time.


i'm not the only one for you to take the time to post a stupid comment


----------



## SOB (Mar 8, 2015)

Great idea!!


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

andyblu said:


> I made up two laminated 3x5 cards that are attached to the back of the front seats. They simply say:
> *
> 
> VALUED CUSTOMER*
> ...


not sure what Uber would think of this? Maybe @thehappytypist could tell us


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

andyblu said:


> I made up two laminated 3x5 cards that are attached to the back of the front seats. They simply say:
> *
> 
> VALUED CUSTOMER*
> ...


I think you should put a picture of your avatar on the card and see if that makes a difference!


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> not sure what Uber would think of this? Maybe @thehappytypist could tell us


That third line is a little problematic. Giving details on how ratings work/what the rating threshold is may get someone into trouble, I would raise my eyebrows if a rider reported that. I think line 2 says it all by itself.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> That third line is a little problematic. Giving details on how ratings work/what the rating threshold is may get someone into trouble, I would raise my eyebrows if a rider reported that. I think line 2 says it all by itself.


so take out line 3 "*A rating of less than 5 stars (*****) is considered unsatisfactory by UBER" * and maybe its ok?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> so take out line 3 "*A rating of less than 5 stars (*****) is considered unsatisfactory by UBER" * and maybe its ok?


Yup. I'd feel pretty comfortable with the rest, as a rider and as a CSR.


----------



## andyblu (Jan 31, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> I ran the numbers and your claim does NOT hold water!
> As you can see I ran numbers both ways 186 total trips and 186 + the 60 from the last 2 weeks.
> Post a snapshot of your rating and prove my figures wrong.


You are confusing trips with rated trips. I do not know how many trips were rated for the 1st several weeks I deleted those dashboards from my e-mail (I dont think very many) I gave you only the number of ratings from the last two weeks (I still have that dashboard).........why are you so concerned about my math??


----------



## Nik (Mar 9, 2015)

did you drive surge prices? no matter how good quality service I have if pax sees high amount it results in low ratings


----------



## andyblu (Jan 31, 2015)

Nik said:


> did you drive surge prices? no matter how good quality service I have if pax sees high amount it results in low ratings


I drive in a suburban area, so very few surges (and then, only 1.5-1.8) I did get a pulled into the city once with a 4+ surge and I think I was rated a 4 for that ride (someone rated me a 4 ..I dont know if it was him)

Since I put up my original post on Friday, I did get an @#$%^ that rated me a 1 for telling her that her kids could not eat in the car. Rating dropped from 4.95 to 4.85. The rating system gives too much power to 1 person. With the acceptable window being so narrow (4.7-5.0) a outlying rating of 1 (if it is an anomaly) unfairly pulls the rating down. Uber should drop the highest (one of the 5 star ratings) and the lowest ratings of each week.


----------



## Nik (Mar 9, 2015)

andyblu said:


> I drive in a suburban area, so very few surges (and then, only 1.5-1.8) I did get a pulled into the city once with a 4+ surge and I think I was rated a 4 for that ride (someone rated me a 4 ..I dont know if it was him)
> 
> Since I put up my original post on Friday, I did get an @#$%^ that rated me a 1 for telling her that her kids could not eat in the car. Rating dropped from 4.95 to 4.85. The rating system gives too much power to 1 person. With the acceptable window being so narrow (4.7-5.0) a outlying rating of 1 (if it is an anomaly) unfairly pulls the rating down. Uber should drop the highest (one of the 5 star ratings) and the lowest ratings of each week.


that's what I am saying. I drive all surges and I never increased rating above 4.8, I had 4.8 once and it slided back to 4.74 and I am at this number for a long time, sometimes I go 4.76 (so pax sees 4.8) but some ******s give me low and it comes down. I allow eating in car, allow sometimes 5 people and no complaining but I steadily stay on 4.7-4.75

I did one mistake I worked 14 hours and last two pax that day probably rated me very low, they thought I was sleepy but in fact I was not I had 5 cup of coffee I just looked like I was, so they probably gave me low rating for my look.


----------



## andyblu (Jan 31, 2015)

i just made a new thread and posted this:

For 100 rated calls, with an average rating of 4.95, a rating of 1 star will effect your average *80 TIMES*
more than a 5 star rating (- .04 vs. +.0005) WAY TO MUCH POWER FOR 1 PASSENGER!


----------



## D Driver (Jan 25, 2015)

Yea I got a 1 star from some drunk kid for a 5 minute direct ride in a new new mercedes. Even told them they left money in the car. It dropped my average 365 rating by .01 and weekly by .13. Not recovered yet from the 365 down grade. Think I need 50 5 stars to bring it back up.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Just tell everybody it is your birthday every day!


----------



## amyrose92 (Mar 21, 2015)

I didn't think I would need to resort to a sign to stay afloat but after a poor week with more 4-star reviews (and a few lower for asinine reasons), I decided to put up a sign just like this one on the back of the passenger seat. I've had virtually all 5-stars ever since. One rider was very sympathetic and shared the flawed rating system at his own place of employment. I thought it'd be weird having the sign up so blatantly but it definitely works in the sense that I don't have to keep mentioning to every single rider that enters my car that this is how the ratings work. Thanks Andy!


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i may try a sign because i do get riders that like me think 4 stars is very good and 5 is above and beyond . here is what i did to raise my ratings, i am pretty personable i greet and offer temp control and aux cord to all pax. the key is i leave them with a good taste as they leave, i say have a great night or have a safe trip for airport and train runs. i take their bags out for them. if its a surge i explain that taxi rates are much higher within the convo. thus calming pax down that a 1.3 or 1.5 is still way cheaper. If they are upset with route or i miss a turn i apoligize and say i will email uber to adjust their route . sometimes i mention the ratings but not often. i went from 4.6 to a 4.75 in a few weeks.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

I hate the aux cord thing. It just seems to go too far. 
That's interesting that CSR said it would be problematic to explain uber's policy of shitcanning drivers who don't gargle nuts in a 4.5+ manner. You'd think they'd be proud of their quality control measures...Like that imperial officer who wished to display the operational capacity of the Death Star. 
I waver between 4.8 and 4.9 
3,000+ Trips, shuttling Boston's finest humans as well as its sloppiest insensitive human rubbish.


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

Lmao @ "shuttling Boston's finest humans as well as its sloppiest insensitive human rubbish." 

I debated making a sign like this month's ago and just lazy'd my way out of doing it...but with this post I think I may do it now.

I assumed, btw, OP meant during week we'll say 37 he had that weak rating and then during week 39 he had a 1 week performance of 4.95 or whatever. Very believable that way~

Anyway 3 weeks ago I pulled a 4.88, two weeks ago 4.58, last week 4.32 lol~ so uhh~ with 3000 trips/4.79 for 365days and never a week below 4.65 prior to this....I'm definitely open to suggestions. Hopefully I'll make the cards tomorrow morning when I have some free time


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't beg or kiss up for stars.
I end trip, thank them for using Uber/Lyft.
With Uber I have ove 1700+ rides woth 4.89. With Lyft it is 4.93.

Not too bad considering that I am driving a Prius unlike some very expensive cars I occasionally see.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> I don't beg or kiss up for stars.
> I end trip, thank them for using Uber/Lyft.
> With Uber I have ove 1700+ rides woth 4.89. With Lyft it is 4.93.
> 
> Not too bad considering that I am driving a Prius unlike some very expensive cars I occasionally see.


i just dont get it , but i guess it depends on the market. this is hard to believe honestly from my experience with spoiled college brats and drunk local bar dbags.


----------



## Driverish (Apr 22, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> I think you should put a picture of your avatar on the card and see if that makes a difference![/QUOT
> ha ha good one!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> i just dont get it , but i guess it depends on the market. this is hard to believe honestly from my experience with spoiled college brats and drunk local bar dbags.


Spoiled college kids need to know how much a driver is hurt when they give him 1 star. When I see the opportunity between conversation I always tell how great the rating system is. I make a few jokes about how it helps me avoid picking up trouble makers etc... I always tell them it is a double edged sword. If I rate a rider low, I can drop him in 1 rating 0.20 points. If a rider rates me low, I only drop by 0.01 and this acts as a deterrent for some would be a-holes. I believe it prevented me getting some undeserved bad ratings.

All my riders know I rate them when they leave the car. This helps them understand they are not at all in control of my faith.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Spoiled college kids need to know how much a driver is hurt when they give him 1 star. When I see the opportunity between conversation I always tell how great the rating system is. I make a few jokes about how it helps me avoid picking up trouble makers etc... I always tell them it is a double edged sword. If I rate a rider low, I can drop him in 1 rating 0.20 points. If a rider rates me low, I only drop by 0.01 and this acts as a deterrent for some would be a-holes. I believe it prevented me getting some undeserved bad ratings.
> 
> All my riders know I rate them when they leave the car. This helps them understand they are not at all in control of my faith.


oh i see, well i wasnt worried about 1's im very friendly and accommodating , i was more worrried about a bunch of 4's


----------



## Johnshere637 (Jul 25, 2017)

My rating is 4.95.....even had a 1 star in that.....i say hello and goodbye and try to be nice


----------



## Driverish (Apr 22, 2015)

Uber adviser?


----------



## RealCheetahz (Jun 6, 2017)

I drive for Lyft and have a 4.91 atm. 175 trips under my belt. Was stuck at 4.83 seemed like forever. I always greet and then tell them have a great day or trip or some encouraging words from the discussions we had. I do have snacks and I have stickers all over my car with uplifting sayings and minions/movie theme. I do get comments how ppl like the stickers. I conversant and I am Geuinly interested in what the ppl say and do for work and whatnot. 

I don't kiss butt, I am totally myself. If they aren't in the mood to talk I don't talk. Sometimes pax take few min to relax and then I watch for signs they are open to chatting. Usually they look at me or their phone is put away. I always have my mix of music playing nicely in the background. It is a mix of current pop hits and some 90's popular alternative, pop and cpl country songs. Most of the time cpl songs hit with each Pax. I have only once offered my auxiliary port and charger for the phones. 

★★★★★ 26 ratings
“Thanks Aaron! And thanks for being so chill about driving me all the way out to Eagan haha ”
“Took too many bad turns to pickup, should. It have taken 20 minutes when the estimate was 3”
“Very nice and courteous, easy to talk to”

This was last week's summary, I had 1 4 star and below rating.

The one about 20 min pickup I was in middle of downtown when twins vs Yankees was getting going and it was mid day grid lock. Shh well can't win them all.


----------

